# This explains why I always ger shortchanged in Egypt!



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

i just do the maths differently.

a picture was posted on my newsfeed of Facebook, it read:

1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1x0+1=?

Around 6000 egyptians have so far answered to the question, and about 99 % of those must have said the answer is 1.

I've posted that this is wrong, that multiplication should always be done before adittion regardless of where it is positioned. Thus the answer is 12, only to be told that this method is never used in Egypt!!!

and to think that the arab brought us Algebra when we were sunk in the dark ages.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lol I would have said 1... cant remember the bit about the multiplication being first...


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol I would have said 1... cant remember the bit about the multiplication being first...


BODMAS is the rule for priority

Brackets
Of
Division
Multiplication
Addition
Subtraction

memory comes from 3 attempts at Maths O level, 
rgds
Kev


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> i just do the maths differently.
> 
> a picture was posted on my newsfeed of Facebook, it read:
> 
> ...


I'd actually make it 12 too - you're right - one of the 1s is cancelled immediately (1x0 = 0 ) because you have to do that multiplication first - then just add the rest up

BODMAS, as kevinthegulf says


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes I know 12 is the correct answer, But I do have a problem with thousands of egytians giving the wrong answer like silly sheeps and when you challenge them by saying that they arent applying the correct order of operations they tell you that this is not the way it is done in Egypt!!!

I know personally the woman who told me that and she is an eduated, university graduated egyptian professional who actually works in a bank.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wont ever be asked lol


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol, I can only guess that too long in Egypt, it affects logic reasoning.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> BODMAS is the rule for priority
> 
> Brackets
> Of
> ...


BODMAS
Brackets
ORDER
Division
Multiplication
Addition
Subtraction

PEDMAS
Parenthesis
Exponents
Division
Multiplication
Addition
Subtraction


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: PEMDAS*



xabiachica said:


> BODMAS
> Brackets
> ORDER
> Division
> ...


I thought it was PEMDAS= "Please Excuse My Dear Aunt Sally".
So multiplication comes before division.
Hadn't thought of that in years!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jemiljan said:


> I thought it was PEMDAS= "Please Excuse My Dear Aunt Sally".
> So multiplication comes before division.
> Hadn't thought of that in years!


it doesn't actually matter

you can do the division before the multiplication or vice versa

and the subtracting before the adding or vice versa


as long as you do the multiplication/division before the add/subtract you'll get the correct answer


----------

